# I've ordered a new ebike 😄



## jann71 (2 Apr 2021)

According to my LBS is the Rolls Royce of bikes.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Apr 2021)

WOW - looks cool

make model?????


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2021)

As in Rolls Royce cars look rubbish and cost a lot ?

It's not a looker, and I can't see the point of cheap 60mm spring suspension on a utility bike


----------



## jann71 (2 Apr 2021)

E="ebikeerwidnes, post: 6368497, member: 91667"]
WOW - looks cool

make model?????
[/QUOTE]

Riese & Muller Nevo 3 GT


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2021)

Very nice. Don't take any notice of the party poopers. If you like it that's good enough. Hope you enjoy your new steed.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> As in Rolls Royce cars look rubbish and cost a lot ? It's not a looker, and I can't see the point of cheap 60mm spring suspension on a utility bike



I'm afraid I have to agree with this. My immediate thoughts were "vandal-proof hire scheme bike". It almost looks to have been intentionally designed to be ugly to minimise theft appeal. If I was spending the price of a R & M, I would want vastly better aesthetics and decent rigid forks not BSO-style boingy ones. I'm all for things being utilitarian, but that doesn't have to equate to ugly and ungainly. A big fail in the design department I'm afraid, no matter how decent the electric motor and battery bits might be. The chassis and bodywork is a minger. I've actually seen an R & M that superficially resembles an old-school Ladies heavy roadster, with a loop frame and a woven basket on the front. At a distance I didn't realise it was even an e-bike. It was way easier on the eye than the one posted by the OP, which looks like a cash-in-hand job for a street furniture designer.


----------



## Rocky (3 Apr 2021)

Nice looking bike. Congratulations - enjoy riding it. Hope you have many happy miles together.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Apr 2021)

Riese and Muller bikes are built to invade Poland, no bad thing for an ebike.

I've not ridden a Nevo, but I bet the girder frame cures the problem of flex with a low-step.

Declaring an interest, I have the previous model Charger, bought mostly because I wanted twin batteries and a Rohloff hub.

Which brings us to another benefit, you get decent quality branded components with a Riese and Muller bike.

To name a few, Thudbuster seatpost, XT gears, Supernova light, Magura four pot brakes - worth having because an ebike takes some stopping - Alex rims, Novatec hubs, and SKS mudguards.

Mine came with a Suntour Aion fork, which is air and has magnesium legs.

As my local bike shop commented, you are probably better off with a higher model Suntour than a cheap Rockshox.

The Aion is fully serviceable, although I'm not too keen on Suntour's too clever for its own good QLoc through axle.

Another plus is the ability to spec quite a few options, include Bosch displays, battery size and dual battery.

The carrier on the Nevo is Riese and Muller's own design, but I can guarantee it will be at least as strong and durable as a Tubus.

All of which comes at a cost in terms of money and weight, but the OP's bike shop is correct in saying Riese and Muller are about as premium as you will get in ebike terms.

Yes, you could put a £750 Chinese kit on a bike Skippy would approve of, but not everyone wants to do that.

https://www.r-m.de/en-gb/bikes/nevo3/


----------



## gzoom (3 Apr 2021)

I see its got what looks like a wheel 'lock'. I presume its quite heavy so people cannot just pick it up and walk of with it if the wheels are 'locked'.

Be interesting to see how you get on with it, I assume it can go 15mph every where with not alot of effort!


----------



## Drago (3 Apr 2021)

To be fair, no bike shop ever made a sale by claiming their product was the Trabant of E bikes, so take sales pitch with a pinch of saline.

But what matters is that it suits your tastes and needs. If it tcks those boxes, you're well sorted.


----------



## sleuthey (3 Apr 2021)

To me Rolls Royce cars look hideous. I’d imagine their drive quality is 10x better than my Citroen though. When I read the post I assumed that’s what the dealer had meant.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Apr 2021)

sleuthey said:


> I’d imagine their drive quality is 10x better than my Citroen though.



Strange to relate, the Rolls Silver Spirit used Citroen suspension at the rear.

There was a licence plate under the bonnet to prove they were allowed to do it.


----------



## Slick (3 Apr 2021)

jann71 said:


> E="ebikeerwidnes, post: 6368497, member: 91667"]
> WOW - looks cool
> 
> make model?????



Riese & Muller Nevo 3 GT
[/QUOTE]
She's a beauty and obviously pure quality, great choice. 👍


----------



## Slick (3 Apr 2021)

We are hoping to move house soon which will add another 6 hilly miles to my existing 15 miles each way commute. I'm giving serious consideration to calling back in to your shop to see what he has for me.


----------



## Foghat (3 Apr 2021)

It's a strange mentality that thinks the most appropriate response to a 'this-is-my-new-bike' post is "your new bike is sh1t" - particularly when it isn't......and when silence is an option.

Assuming it meets your needs, jann71, you've done well. Being in the UK, and west Scotland no less, you might enjoy it even more with a nice long mudflap fitted to the front mudguard! I find RAW MUDFLAPS to be very good.


----------



## jann71 (3 Apr 2021)

Foghat said:


> It's a strange mentality that thinks the most appropriate response to a 'this-is-my-new-bike' post is "your new bike is sh1t" - particularly when it isn't......and when silence is an option.
> 
> Assuming it meets your needs, jann71, you've done well. Being in the UK, and west Scotland no less, you might enjoy it even more with a nice long mudflap fitted to the front mudguard! I find RAW MUDFLAPS to be very good.


Thank you. I'm now riding more miles than I ever have. 
As the saying goes "if you can't be nice be quiet".


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Apr 2021)

jann71 said:


> Thank you. I'm now riding more miles than I ever have.



Have you thought about a spare or dual battery?

About 40 miles is usual for a single battery, although you will get further if you can manage on lowest 'eco' setting.


----------



## Legomutton (3 Apr 2021)

jann71 said:


> According to my LBS is the Rolls Royce of bikes.



I would have said the Toyota Land Cruiser of e-bikes. They aren't cheap either, but they are pretty robust and reliable, and get the job done.

I'd like one of each for Christmas.


----------



## jann71 (3 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Have you thought about a spare or dual battery?
> 
> About 40 miles is usual for a single battery, although you will get further if you can manage on lowest 'eco' setting.


I have a 400 and 500 battery for my current bike. I've had a few rides where I've taken both just in case. But even after 55 hilly miles I still had battery left without swapping.
Will just be the 500 on the new bike due to the small frame.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Apr 2021)

jann71 said:


> I have a 400 and 500 battery for my current bike. I've had a few rides where I've taken both just in case. But even after 55 hilly miles I still had battery left without swapping.
> Will just be the 500 on the new bike due to the small frame.



Good effort.

I think the Nevo uses the Powertube battery so won't be compatible with your other ones.

It's much more convenient if you get away with one battery.


----------



## Dwn (3 Apr 2021)

jann71 said:


> According to my LBS is the Rolls Royce of bikes.
> View attachment 581998


Very nice - great quality bikes. Hard to tell, from a bit of wall and floor, but is that bike shop in thornwood?


----------



## jann71 (3 Apr 2021)

Dwn said:


> Very nice - great quality bikes. Hard to tell, from a bit of wall and floor, but is that bike shop in thornwood?


If Thornwood is beside Patrick, yes.
Bought my first bike there just after he opened.


----------



## Dwn (3 Apr 2021)

jann71 said:


> If Thornwood is beside Patrick, yes.
> Bought my first bike there just after he opened.


I’ve occasionally passed the place; looks like he always has nice stuff in. I’ve a notion for one of the R&M cargo bikes


----------



## jowwy (3 Apr 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'm afraid I have to agree with this. My immediate thoughts were "vandal-proof hire scheme bike". It almost looks to have been intentionally designed to be ugly to minimise theft appeal. If I was spending the price of a R & M, I would want vastly better aesthetics and decent rigid forks not BSO-style boingy ones. I'm all for things being utilitarian, but that doesn't have to equate to ugly and ungainly. A big fail in the design department I'm afraid, no matter how decent the electric motor and battery bits might be. The chassis and bodywork is a minger. I've actually seen an R & M that superficially resembles an old-school Ladies heavy roadster, with a loop frame and a woven basket on the front. At a distance I didn't realise it was even an e-bike. It was way easier on the eye than the one posted by the OP, which looks like a cash-in-hand job for a street furniture designer.


Says the guy who gets all his bikes from the skip......have a bit of respect for someone elses ride


----------



## AndyRM (3 Apr 2021)

jowwy said:


> Says the guy who gets all his bikes from the skip......have a bit of respect for someone elses ride



This. Massively this. 

Personally I think the Nevo 3 is a very smart bit of design.


----------



## Seevio (3 Apr 2021)

It's hideous.

And that's why I'm not buying one. OP obviously disagrees and that's why she is.


----------



## dodgy (3 Apr 2021)

There are some joyless sods on here these days. The bike looks great and you will love it 👍


----------



## Mrs M (3 Apr 2021)

jann71 said:


> According to my LBS is the Rolls Royce of bikes.
> View attachment 581998


Enjoy your new e bike 
Just have fun, that’s what it’s all about


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Apr 2021)

I like it Jan.

Ive ordered something similar from China.


----------



## Stul (3 Apr 2021)

..great looking bike....I am sure you will have lots of fun on it!!

Just started getting ours out again the last couple of weeks, it's great to be out and about again and enjoying some sunshine!!


----------



## dodgy (3 Apr 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'm afraid I have to agree with this. My immediate thoughts were "vandal-proof hire scheme bike". It almost looks to have been intentionally designed to be ugly to minimise theft appeal. If I was spending the price of a R & M, I would want vastly better aesthetics and decent rigid forks not BSO-style boingy ones. I'm all for things being utilitarian, but that doesn't have to equate to ugly and ungainly. A big fail in the design department I'm afraid, no matter how decent the electric motor and battery bits might be. The chassis and bodywork is a minger. I've actually seen an R & M that superficially resembles an old-school Ladies heavy roadster, with a loop frame and a woven basket on the front. At a distance I didn't realise it was even an e-bike. It was way easier on the eye than the one posted by the OP, which looks like a cash-in-hand job for a street furniture designer.



I can’t believe you put so much effort into ruining someone’s day.


----------



## Legomutton (4 Apr 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'm afraid I have to agree with this. My immediate thoughts were "vandal-proof hire scheme bike". It almost looks to have been intentionally designed to be ugly to minimise theft appeal. If I was spending the price of a R & M, I would want vastly better aesthetics and decent rigid forks not BSO-style boingy ones. I'm all for things being utilitarian, but that doesn't have to equate to ugly and ungainly. A big fail in the design department I'm afraid, no matter how decent the electric motor and battery bits might be. The chassis and bodywork is a minger. I've actually seen an R & M that superficially resembles an old-school Ladies heavy roadster, with a loop frame and a woven basket on the front. At a distance I didn't realise it was even an e-bike. It was way easier on the eye than the one posted by the OP, which looks like a cash-in-hand job for a street furniture designer.



Well I don't agree, but if I were the OP I might be quite cheered by this. I'm making some assumptions here as I've never knowingly seen or ridden one but if it's comfortable and easy to use, built like a brick outhouse, has a top of the range motor, decent componentry, and works on or off road then I'd love to have one. It certainly wouldn't matter to me that somebody else would rather not have a suspension fork if I did (and I believe it's a decent enough one).

If a potential thief were likely to mistake it for something I'd made myself, that just makes it the perfect 'Q' bike. Just cover the name up to complete the illusion.

I don't buy bikes, or cars for that matter, to show off.


----------



## keithmac (4 Apr 2021)

Looks a great ebike with decent kit on it, well worth the money.

Hope you get plenty of trouble free miles on your new bike!.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Apr 2021)

Looks like a decent bike to me.

Not sure of the exact model @jann71 is buying but the air shock will be way better than the coil shock imo (having experienced both on MTB's).

If buying the cheaper version then maybe the dealer could uprate the front shock?


----------



## jann71 (4 Apr 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Looks like a decent bike to me.
> 
> Not sure of the exact model @jann71 is buying but the air shock will be way better than the coil shock imo (having experienced both on MTB's).
> 
> If buying the cheaper version then maybe the dealer could uprate the front shock?



The manufacturer spec show the fork as 
Suntour Aion, Air, tapered, 100mm; Suntour XCR32 27,5", A


----------



## Dirtyhanz2 (4 Apr 2021)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder
I realy like it the only thing I dont like is the front suspension forks not sure of how good they are but on a £4000 + bike I would want better if I could afford it's what I would get 
Enjoy and have many happy miles


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Apr 2021)

jann71 said:


> The manufacturer spec show the fork as
> Suntour Aion, Air, tapered, 100mm; Suntour XCR32 27,5", A



I read the text at the bottom of the specifications page and it says that all options are listed.

I think (somebody please correct me if I am wrong) that the clipped text you have there is actually two forks.

The XCR's AFAIK are cheap coil spring forks and I'd want a lot better on a bike at that price tbh.

The Aions again AFAIK were developed for ebikes and is an entirely different, and more expensive, animal.


----------



## theloafer (4 Apr 2021)

jann71 said:


> I have a 400 and 500 battery for my current bike. I've had a few rides where I've taken both just in case. But even after 55 hilly miles I still had battery left without swapping.
> Will just be the 500 on the new bike due to the small frame.


 it can be dual battery.. second one is fitted in the rack ... which looks good as my g/f is fitted on the downtube 

nice looking bike BTW ...

Nevo3 – Day-to-day life gets sporty | Riese & Müller (r-m.de)


----------



## Mike_P (4 Apr 2021)

gzoom said:


> I see its got what looks like a wheel 'lock'. I presume its quite heavy so people cannot just pick it up and walk of with it if the wheels are 'locked'.


Doubt that, after all the whole can be carried in its brown packaging by a couple of delivery men so it would not stop a pair of determined thieves although hopefully people might suspect something was afoot and challenge them. I have trusted the built in lock on my ebike twice on its own simply because I have forgot the D lock but needless to say it was very quickly returned to.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Apr 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I read the text at the bottom of the specifications page and it says that all options are listed.
> 
> I think (somebody please correct me if I am wrong) that the clipped text you have there is actually two forks.
> 
> ...



I think the smallest frame Nevo can come with 26" wheels, in which case you get the cheaper XCR fork.

Looks like the OP is having 650b/27.5" wheels, so will get the Aion fork.

The QLoc through axle is fiddly, but more seriously, is known for rusting in place, possibly due to the steel/magnesium combination.

It's usually possible to knock it out with a drift, although the axle may be destroyed doing so.

In extreme cases the bottom of the legs get damaged, meaning new fork time.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8IqJD34Ky0


----------



## keithmac (5 Apr 2021)

You definitely want some suitable anti seize paste on that axle..


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2021)

The LBS were telling a porky worthy of Boris himself if theyre described a bike with XCR forks as a "Rolls Royce" product.

Heavy, undamped, hateful things. Only use them if you've a real grudge against cycling. The Aion forks are better, but still a Hyundai level product and a planet away from Rolls Royce.

It concerns me that not only do retailers trot out such meaningless drivel, but customers seem to fall for it.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Apr 2021)

keithmac said:


> You definitely want some suitable anti seize paste on that axle..



Part of the lubing problem is the very snug fit of the axle.

It reminds me of inserting a new piston into an engine block.

Thus any lube on the axle tends to be wiped off by the insertion process.


----------



## keithmac (5 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Part of the lubing problem is the very snug fit of the axle.
> 
> It reminds me of inserting a new piston into an engine block.
> 
> Thus any lube on the axle tends to be wiped off by the insertion process.



A little paintbrush to apply some inside the spindle and a smear on the axle would be a good start.

Definitely worth 5 minutes to get at least some in there.


----------

